# Ceramic mold



## toolsrul (Jan 10, 2011)

Anybody making ceramic molds instead of sand to cast aluminum? I've been told the finish out of the mold is quite good. Let me know - thanks.


----------



## akac00l (Feb 27, 2011)

If you are referring to the ceramic slurry for the lost wax process, then "yes" and perfect detail.


----------

